# IOM 2009



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty sure this is going to happen yeah.

I think I was told to let Christmas get out the way first and then we'll start to look at getting some info sorted out.

Nick


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Now in the events section 

Mark


----------

